

Add subscription to view top links in Hackernews?  - djkrudy

I&#x27;m running out of free views on news platforms that come up on Hackernews. Can we come up with a subscription or method to keep anything in the top 30 free to view?
======
i336_
It's against Google's indexing policy to list a hit for a site a normal user
would be barred access to due to paywalls etc.

This means that news sites who want their content and stories indexed have to
let (Referer'd) clicks from Google through, regardless of how many times that
person read other stories on the given site, etc.

Thus, Google the URL you want (consider removing unique-looking data from the
link to improve your chances); if it comes up in the search results... woohoo
:D

Alternatively, clear your cookies/localStorage for the site. There are several
irritatingly persistent "perma-cookie" conceptual implementations out there
that are very good, but the major news platforms are far too bureaucratic to
use those; they just look at your browser's standard cookies (and maybe
localStorage).

The fastest way to clear this in Chrome is to click the document/lock icon in
the omnibox, then the "Show ... site data" link; select the entry(s) in the
list and click "Remove" (repeat as necessary) - or to be especially evil,
"Block" >:D

